# Ski flu alert



## reefer (Mar 8, 2010)

........................Just hit DoubleEject and myself. The cure is heading over to WAWA for a few hours, then some grillin' and chillin' on my back deck with some leftover Hibernators............if anyone else is flexible look for my ugly blue Lange boots black LL Bean ski pants. Most likely the white Recons. No hat no helmet today....just shades.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 8, 2010)

Whitelung disease is very contagious.  Best to head outside and get some fresh air to help overcome it.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2010)

cough cough

It's catchy down here too...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 8, 2010)

Have fun, it was getting pretty sloppy at the base there yesterday afternoon. Bumps are gone, but the corn was forming into some nice lines that have prob been groomed out by now.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 8, 2010)

I've always called in on  these days with anal gloucoma.   That's when I cant see my azz going to work!!


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2010)

most viruses like this spread via the internet.  Best cure is to log off and get about 6 hours of fresh air.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2010)

I felt horrible early this afternoon, but I feel much better now.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> I felt horrible early this afternoon, but I feel much better now.



x2, though my whole body is a bit achy...


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2010)

bvibert said:


> x2, though my whole body is a bit achy...


  You might need another day.....


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2010)

bvibert said:


> x2, though my whole body is a bit achy...



Glad you feel better. I feel like crap again.


----------



## reefer (Mar 9, 2010)

Man.......you guys got some heavy doseage antibiotics. Gunny is looking SWEET! See if i can make it down there to get my ass kicked again............


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> Glad you feel better. I feel like crap again.



I think I'm starting to relapse...


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I think I'm starting to relapse...


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I think I'm starting to relapse...


Me too.  This is so terrible.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2010)

reefer said:


> Man.......you guys got some heavy doseage antibiotics. Gunny is looking SWEET! See if i can make it down there to get my ass kicked again............



You gotta head down to rip it up.  It's awesome right now! :beer:


----------



## Madroch (Mar 9, 2010)

bvibert said:


> You gotta head down to rip it up.  It's awesome right now! :beer:



En route to gunny mecca- only hav 2 hours


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2010)

Madroch said:


> En route to gunny mecca- only hav 2 hours



You looked like you were enjoying yourself!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 10, 2010)

bvibert said:


> You looked like you were enjoying yourself!



I thought I saw you... but didn't recognize you without the orange pants.  The institution delivered again-- great short outing.


----------

